# Dylan is at the Rainbow Bridge-Rest in Peace Sweet boy!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dylan is at the Rainbow Bridge-Rest in Peace, Sweet Boy!!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/99422-please-remember-dylan-your-thoughts.html


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

June, I am so sorry for your loss of Dylan. The pictures of him you posted are beautiful. I am so glad that he had a peaceful passage to the bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this diffucult time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dylan may you Rest in Peace.

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your beautiful boy, but it sounds like he head a peaceful and loving passing to this life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Dylan has passed. I hope you will find comfort in the days to come knowing he is no longer suffering and is waiting until you meet again.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you, Mom. RIP sweet Dylan.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for you loss of beautiful Dylan. My heart aches for you at this difficult time. The pictures that you took of your handsome boy are a treasure. RIP dear boy. My Di and Golda will be there to welcome you to the bridge.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sweet boy. Very sorry for your lost.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace Dylan...
I am so very sorry for your loss...*hugs*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Dylan. Hugs.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences. RIP Dylan and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened on the loss of Dylan - our thoughts are with his family

Run free Dylan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dylan*

Bumping up for Dylan.


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

So very sorry you lost your boy Dylan. ))hugs(( :-(


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.... Run free and hard Dylan.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear the news of Dylan
Rest In Peace Dylan


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

June, Just wanted you to know that you, you Mom and your dearest Frankie will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. We're so sorry that you lost your beautiful Dylan and that you have such a heavy load. We'll continue to light candles for you and keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace Dylan.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dylan. It sounds like he was surrounded by love and with his family which is what all of us want when the time comes. My heart goes out to you. Those two pictures of him are so sweet. Will continue to keep Frankie and your Mom in my prayers


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

June, I am so sorry...I had a candle lit, right along side the one for Dream to help guide their journey to the bridge.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear this...i lit a candle for Dylan and family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*June*

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Dylan. You and your family are in my thoughts all day. 
Praying for you, Frankie and your mom.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry that I missed this thread until now. 

Run free with the wind, sweet Dylan. And watch over your loving people, who miss you sorely.


----------

